# American Idol Season 11 - Anyone watching?



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Haven't seen anything on the boards yet. I already know the top 24 and some I'm happy about and some I am so not happy about and some I don't think we've even seen on TV yet.

Thoughts so far?? My favorite was this guy. Holy cow is he channeling my utmost favorite person in the universe, Dave Matthews, or what??


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been watching. I agree, that guy was good, so Dave Matthews like in his singing and guitar playing. He even sorta looks like Dave.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Not yet. The auditions are usually pointless to watch, IMO. 

Haven't decided if I'll want to watch it during Hollywood week and beyond... honestly, I think I might be completely over the show.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

We wont start watching til it gets down to the finial 12 or so. I did catch some of this weeks and had to shut it off after listening to the blonde who taught music in grade school. She seemed to be such an air head and her signing wasnt that great.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

There are two audition shows next week and I don't know how long they'll go on before they get to Hollywood Week. I've been watching and am glad they've been one hour episodes rather than two. There are just so many people crossing our screen and they seem to announce at least 3-4 dozen or more going through from each audition.

Hollywood Week is going to be a cluster mess if they try to show too much of what's going on. I've watched since around the third season and continue to watch out of habit, but these audition rounds are almost like drinking from a fire hose. I'm sure there are several that I like, but there are just as many more that (a) didn't make it to TV yet, other than maybe the jump-scream-"I'm going to Hollywood!" clips, or (b) I just don't really remember anything about.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

snowjay said:


> I've been watching. I agree, that guy was good, so Dave Matthews like in his singing and guitar playing. He even sorta looks like Dave.


He does kinda look like him, especially a 20 year old Dave. I'm only watching the other auditions for the hell of it. I'm all about this guy. Although I'm not sure how America will relate to him. Throughout my DMB love affair I've noticed people either love or hate him/them.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Weird. When I heard the first song he did the other night I was "meh" about him. Not sure why. But as soon as he got the guitar out and started I thought he was great. And I'm a huge DM fan so I'm sure that helps. Hope to see alot more of him and how he performs.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> He does kinda look like him, especially a 20 year old Dave. I'm only watching the other auditions for the hell of it. I'm all about this guy. Although I'm not sure how America will relate to him. Throughout my DMB love affair I've noticed people either love or hate him/them.


I certainly hope he continues to play the guitar, I think that is his hook. But you are right some people get DMB and some don't, so he might not make it too far, we'll see.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

2004raptor said:


> Weird. When I heard the first song he did the other night I was "meh" about him. Not sure why. But as soon as he got the guitar out and started I thought he was great. And I'm a huge DM fan so I'm sure that helps. Hope to see alot more of him and how he performs.


I agree that his signing was just ok, unique but just ok. The guitar almost sparks some energy into him and the real performer comes out.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm waiting fir Hollywood week. They milk the auditions and I just don't have the time to dedicate to one show.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I caught one and a half episodes.
I read somewhere that Jim Carrey's daughter auditioned. How did that go? Is she "going to Hollywood"?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

getreal said:


> I caught one and a half episodes.
> I read somewhere that Jim Carrey's daughter auditioned. How did that go? Is she "going to Hollywood"?


She is but honestly, she was just OK. She's got the nod because of her dad, IMO.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

getreal said:


> I caught one and a half episodes.
> I read somewhere that Jim Carrey's daughter auditioned. How did that go? Is she "going to Hollywood"?





2004raptor said:


> She is but honestly, she was just OK. She's got the nod because of her dad, IMO.


Yeah I thought she was good but certainly nothing special nor unique at all.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

snowjay said:


> I agree that his signing was just ok, unique but just ok. The guitar almost sparks some energy into him and the real performer comes out.


The weird thing is, like this kid seems to be, Dave is a lost soul without his guitar. Over the 20 years they've been touring and the 42 shows I've attended he _always_ has his guitar. He'll hang it around his neck even when not playing it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

No.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> No.


Insightful post, thanks!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

getreal said:


> I caught one and a half episodes.
> I read somewhere that Jim Carrey's daughter auditioned. How did that go? Is she "going to Hollywood"?


Reports say she skipped the line and had an appointment to sing for the judges. Her little interview clip had her bemoaning the expectations everyone has because she is the child of a celebrity. Boo Hoo. 
It was cute when J-Lo asked her, "Do you remember me?, I was a Fly-Girl."


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Fast forwarding a lot. Each episode takes 5 minutes.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

We dropped Idol a couple of years ago but my wife still has some interest, especially in the last couple of months. I heard that Jim Carrey's daughter auditioned and got her gold ticket. They'll definitely keep her around for ratings but I hope she's good enough to stay there on merit.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Jesda said:


> Fast forwarding a lot. Each episode takes 5 minutes.


+1

the schtick is getting old

i'm watching but fast forwarding through all the backstories


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I typically turn it on and have it playing in the background while I browse here as I can usually zone out the back stories if not interested and listen to the performances while glancing up to see ones I like.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

2004raptor said:


> Weird. When I heard the first song he did the other night I was "meh" about him. Not sure why. But as soon as he got the guitar out and started I thought he was great.


That was exactly my reaction to him too. I HATED his rendition of 'Superstition.' I sat there the entire time saying to myself, "you do NOT change up an iconic song like that so much. It's completely unrecognizable. I hate it."

Then he picked up his guitar and started singing 'Thriller.' I sat there the entire time saying to myself, "I love how he changed up that iconic song so much. It's completely unrecognizable, but I love it!"

So, yeah-- I'm a huge hypocrite.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

David Platt said:


> That was exactly my reaction to him too. I HATED his rendition of 'Superstition.' I sat there the entire time saying to myself, "you do NOT change up an iconic song like that so much. It's completely unrecognizable. I hate it."
> 
> Then he picked up his guitar and started singing 'Thriller.' I sat there the entire time saying to myself, "I love how he changed up that iconic song so much. It's completely unrecognizable, but I love it!"
> 
> So, yeah-- I'm a huge hypocrite.


Wen he started I actually told my wife I didn't like him at all. Then he started doing the DMBish performance and my wife just smiled and looked at me. She knows I am a huge fan and of course I had to change my opinion of him.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

I just want more pics & vids of the girl with the short-short-short shorts


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

HomieG said:


> I just want more pics & vids of the girl with the short-short-short shorts


You mean this one?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I have zero interest in the auditions. My wife is interested so I watch, but really bored to tears.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Maui said:


> You mean this one?


Bingo!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I've been watching but I think I'm going to pass the torch to the performance and results threads. Any nominations? I just watch too much TV as it is and kind have lost interest lately.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm a bit dense at times, but it finally dawned on me why these audition rounds seem really uninteresting to me.

The audition rounds were a blast when Simon was destroying people with his comments. A huge contrast and "a hundred million percent" better than Steven Tyler's dirty old man schtick.

These rounds now are pretty much 'meh' and I watch them pretty much out of habit (as mentioned before) and to try to get a least a little familiar with some people before Hollywood Week and the weeding out takes place.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Maui said:


> You mean this one?


This was one of the few moments where I hit rewind instead of fast forward.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Jesda said:


> This was one of the few moments where I hit rewind instead of fast forward.


Where does one find this moment? What episode? I have them on the TiVo, but I don't normally start watching until they get close to the final 12.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

kettledrum said:


> Where does one find this moment? What episode? I have them on the TiVo, but I don't normally start watching until they get close to the final 12.


San Diego I think. She may have been the first one up.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm watching... sorta.

I'm only watching because of the Oprah's Next Chapter interview with Steven Tyler. He said something on there that caught my interest so I thought I would watch. I'm liking so far. I don't miss Simon or Paula at all.

I admit I've been doing the FF thing through all the horrible train wrecks the producers insist on showing us.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> There are two audition shows next week and I don't know how long they'll go on before they get to Hollywood Week.


Here's the schedule, according to the initial Fox press release:

Wednesday 1/18 - Auditions
Thursday 1/19 - Auditions
Sunday 1/22 (after the football game) - Auditions
(this was repeated Tuesday 1/24 in place of a scheduled _Glee_ repeat)
Wednesday 1/25 -Auditions
Thursday 1/26 - Auditions
Wednesday 2/1 - Auditions
Thursday 2/2 - Auditions
Wednesday 2/8 - "best of the rest"
Thursday 2/9 - Hollywood episode 1
Wednesday 2/15 - Hollywood episode 2
Thursday 2/16 - Hollywood episode 3
Wednesday 2/22 - "Performance Challenge"
Thursday 2/23 - Semi-Finalists Announced
Tuesday 2/28 - Semi-Finalists Perform (this is also the 400th episode)
Wednesday 2/29 - Semi-Finalists Perform
Thursday 3/1 - Finalists Announced


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Phil Phillips made it! Looking forward to seeing & hearing some more DMB'esque music.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to say I'm really impressed with the talent on this season. There are some really good talents on this show that are having to go home and not making the final 24. Unfortunately, what this means is that my personal expectations are very high.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm happy the cowboy was sent packing. Jessica Sanchez is the best I've seen thus far.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I just wish they wouldn't drag this final elimination... no way does it need to be 4 hours.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

snowjay said:


> I just wish they wouldn't drag this final elimination... no way does it need to be 4 hours.


I believe tonight's episode is only an hour. But I agree, it doesn't need to be 3 hours either.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

brettatk said:


> I believe tonight's episode is only an hour. But I agree, it doesn't need to be 3 hours either.


Oh, well that will be welcome.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, they drag this stage out every year - and half of them they give too much time to (IMHO) will be gone in a week or so.

I'm also glad that the cowboy went home and Heyjun made it through. Not because he's a better singer (I don't think he'll make top 12), but he's a better human being!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yeah, they drag this stage out every year - and half of them they give too much time to (IMHO) will be gone in a week or so.
> 
> I'm also glad that the cowboy went home and Heyjun made it through. Not because he's a better singer (I don't think he'll make top 12), but he's a better human being!


I love Heejun. Him and Phillips are my favorites this year. Heejun is so likeable and funny and adorable. I want to hug him. AND his voice is awesome. He might not be the most technical singer and needs to work on his enunciation but the tone and quality of his voice is unique and I love it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So far I am team Heejun all the way and it is purely a personality vote.
Not the fairest method of choosing for whom to vote for but this is entertainment and he entertains me. A dry sense of humor will always get my attention and that "mostly water" last night after Ryan asked "What are you sweating?" bought him a season's worth of votes from me.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I don't think I've seen enough of anyone to call them an early favorite of mine. I'm not sure yet about Philip Phillips and I'm even a Georgia boy myself. It will be interesting to see how he does in the different genres of music he'll have to sing. I do like Baylie Brown, but I'm not sure it has a lot to do with her vocal talent, at least not yet.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

For my love of Phillips came right from his audition and his exact replication (unknowingly I assume) of Dave Matthews, my favorite musician in the universe. It's like Dave reincarnated but Dave isn't dead yet.  

And I agree about Heejun's personality. He won me over early on and then sealed the deal with his ranting about cowboys ending it with "even Dallas Cowboys" ha!!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

We're pulling for Reed Grimm at our house. 

Mostly because my three year old, Reed, is excited whenever he's on.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> For my love of Phillips came right from his audition and his exact replication (unknowingly I assume) of Dave Matthews, my favorite musician in the universe. It's like Dave reincarnated but Dave isn't dead yet.
> 
> And I agree about Heejun's personality. He won me over early on and then sealed the deal with his ranting about cowboys ending it with "even Dallas Cowboys" ha!!


 He's whiney and obnoxious, IMHO. He didn't stand up to the cowboy but just talked trash behind his back.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

NJChris said:


> He's whiney and obnoxious, IMHO. He didn't stand up to the cowboy but just talked trash behind his back.


That's one way of looking at it. Remember this is reality television and Idol LOVES to draw out the drama.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I was surprised Lauren Gray got cut. 

Two of my favorites that made it through last night are

Reed Grim - Probably too quirky in his musical tastes to go deep
Jen Hirsch - She has consistantly impressed me. 

Phillips, I question his versatility. He is very good at what he does but will he be a one trick pony?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Maui said:


> I was surprised Lauren Gray got cut.
> 
> Two of my favorites that made it through last night are
> 
> ...


Perhaps. I don't see him winning but I just want him to get enough exposure to get something going.

And Reed Grimm, people? REALLY? Ugh. He annoys me so bad, I want to turn my TV off when he's on.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I really like Heejun.

He's the NYC kid, so I gotta root for the home team!!!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Mr. Soze said:


> I'm happy the cowboy was sent packing. Jessica Sanchez is the best I've seen thus far.


Agreed on both counts. Jessica Sanchez is my pick to win the whole thing right now; she's come out of nowhere in the past couple of weeks, and her voice is simply amazing.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

My hometown kid DeAndre goes to my old high school. They rarely show him though, I think he made it this far last year.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm glad the cowboy is gone too. While some Country Music stars are a$$ hats like that, most of them are not!

Heejun, not my favorite, he's ok. He's funny, but he sounds like he has a lisp when he's singing, I can't get past that.

Phillips, I like him.

I'm getting the two country music girls mixed up in my head, but I like them both, sad they both didn't make it through. We'll find out tonight if the third country music girl makes it. And I'll get their names right soon, I hope!

Reed, he's wierd, but I like him... I think. He's just so wierd. I told my husband last night, he has the face that might get cast in some evil movie or show as a serial killer. I'm in no way saying he is. Just something about his face or his eyes. At any rate, I like his music!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Sadara said:


> ... he has the face that might get cast in some evil movie or show as a serial killer.


Casey from a few years ago, he looked like a future serial killer.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Watching last night. I already knew the top 24 but it's been fun seeing them get there. I wanted to mention that I also like Creighton Fraker despite his oddness and wacko name.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> And Reed Grimm, people? REALLY? Ugh. He annoys me so bad, I want to turn my TV off when he's on.


+ a gazillion 
totally annoying.

- I think he would be better suited to being on the show GRIMM.

me? 
rooting for Colton Dixon.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think there are a LOT of good people this year, and a lot of different styles.

It's going to be interesting to see how this plays out.

If they bring that cowboy kid back, I may shoot myself...


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> If they bring that cowboy kid back, I may shoot myself...


This... x10000

I couldn't believe when they said they were bringing a guy back and he was one of the people they were choosing from. Out of the 4 guys, I'm really hoping it's David Leathers Jr. I like him far better than the other 3. And I hope they don't bring all 4 back to the stage when they reveal the winner. I don't want to see another sobfest by Jermaine (if he isn't chosen). He has a good story but I honestly don't think he has the range to be included. But I'd still rather see him win than either cowboy guy or Keyser.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Cainebj said:


> me?
> rooting for Colton Dixon.


I really like Colton too. I liked him last year and was unhappy that he didn't make the cut. I feel bad for his sister though considering he wasn't even going to audition this year. Hopefully the stylists will remove that god awful skunk crap from his hair.



nyny523 said:


> If they bring that cowboy kid back, I may shoot myself...


I'd put money on it being Johnny Keyser. JLo just _loved _him. "you know you're going to be a star, right?" blech. I'll take either of the two that are not cowboy or Keyser.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

They were practically crying when Jermaine was excluded, so my money's on him.

I agree that if it's the cowboy, I'll pour burning wax in my eyes and ears!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I really like Colton too. I liked him last year and was unhappy that he didn't make the cut. I feel bad for his sister though considering he wasn't even going to audition this year. Hopefully the stylists will remove that god awful skunk crap from his hair.
> 
> I'd put money on it being Johnny Keyser. JLo just _loved _him. "you know you're going to be a star, right?" blech. I'll take either of the two that are not cowboy or Keyser.


Except Johnny didn't even make it to the final 40, so that makes no sense to me.

It would have to be one of the other three who made it to the final 40, IMO.

Right?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I think it's going to come down to David or Jermaine. I could live with either of those. IMO I don't think any of the 4 would make it very far in the competition.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Heejun's inability to enunciate makes his singing sound like a joke.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

nyny523 said:


> Except Johnny didn't even make it to the final 40, so that makes no sense to me.
> 
> It would have to be one of the other three who made it to the final 40, IMO.
> 
> Right?


One would think but then again...... why would they pull JUST him to be a wildcard when the other 3 are all from the top 40? Sounds suspicious and that makes me even more convinced it'll be him now.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So we have a Haley, a Hallie, and a Hollie- plus for good measure a Baylie as well.
All blond girls- their first task is going to be doing something to differentiate themselves from the others.
There are three other blond girls on top of that- Shannon, Erika, and Elise.

If I was one of these blond girls I would be seriously thinking about how I would look as a redhead!


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I just don't know WHY they are doing this. Maybe they are taking a page out of the X-Factor's book when they brought back Melanie Amaro after cutting her. Except in this case none of the 4 have a chance in hell of winning or even making it to the top 12 IMO.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:


> So we have a Haley, a Hallie, and a Hollie- plus for good measure a Baylie as well.
> All blond girls- their first task is going to be doing something to differentiate themselves from the others.
> There are three other blond girls on top of that- Shannon, Erika, and Elise.
> 
> If I was one of these blond girls I would be seriously thinking about how I would look as a redhead!


No doubt. Redheads are more awesome anyhow!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> No doubt. Redheads are more awesome anyhow!


SO true! :up:


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Eben Franckewitz will win it all.

I am rooting for Hallie Day even though I have not heard her sing yet.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Eben Franckewitz will win it all.
> 
> I am rooting for Hallie Day even though I have not heard her sing yet.


It is really early for me to pick my favorite but putting money on Eben would not be a bad bet. Once I saw his and David's final performances I knew there was no way Eben would not go forward.

Add to that the fact that for the last few years younger guys with some heartthrob appeal have won it based on the votes of teen girls, or at least that is how many of us see it. There has not been a female winner since season 6.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Maui said:


> It is really early for me to pick my favorite but putting money on Eben would not be a bad bet. Once I saw his and David's final performances I knew there was no way Eben would not go forward.
> 
> Add to that the fact that for the last few years younger guys with some heartthrob appeal have won it based on the votes of teen girls, or at least that is how many of us see it. There has not been a female winner since season 6.


I have thought Eben was a contender from his audition. And you are so right on the teen girls thing. He's all kinds of adorable. I'm sure the girls are going to go crazy for him.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

brettatk said:


> I just don't know WHY they are doing this. Maybe they are taking a page out of the X-Factor's book when they brought back Melanie Amaro after cutting her. Except in this case none of the 4 have a chance in hell of winning or even making it to the top 12 IMO.


IIRC, four of the final 12 are chosen by the judges (although I would be very surprised if they weren't, well, "influenced" in some way by the producers). If this is still the case, expect the 13th male to make it into the finals - especially as whoever they chose can't come back in future years, while the other three (unless they're 28 years old) can.

Speaking of finals, if I am counting this correctly, unless there is some sort of pre-emption or non-elimination week (like an "Idol Gives Back," but with no double elimination the following week), the finale will be May 17, so expect a surprise of some sort - for example, having 13 finalists and no double elimination, or a new rule where there will be two saves, and no double elimination following the first one. (If they do go with "two saves," they should add, "The same singer can't be saved twice.")


----------



## tiellv (Nov 11, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> If they bring that cowboy kid back, I may shoot myself...


Same! I was sooooo happy to see him go and if they bring him back it may be difficult to watch the season. At least until he's gone again.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Maui said:


> It is really early for me to pick my favorite but putting money on Eben would not be a bad bet. Once I saw his and David's final performances I knew there was no way Eben would not go forward.
> 
> Add to that the fact that for the last few years younger guys with some heartthrob appeal have won it based on the votes of teen girls, or at least that is how many of us see it. There has not been a female winner since season 6.


My sportsbook (Intertops) says the odds are higher that a girl will win.

Winner will be female: -140
Winner will be male: +100

Odds for individuals will be posted at Bodog soon. Last year at the beginning the odds on Scotty were 80-1.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I just finished the second Top 24 episode and it cut off at the end because my dish got clogged with a bunch of wet snow. I saw them bring in the three girls at once and announce that. From what I have read here, it looks like they brought in the two young boys and kept the white one and cut the black one? And then they announced that they were including another guy from a group of 4 possibilities including the cowboy, the low-voiced "gentle giant", the young black guy....and one other? And Steven jumped in the water. Do I have that right? Obviously I don't do well with names.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Yep, that was it exactly.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Speaking of finals, if I am counting this correctly, unless there is some sort of pre-emption or non-elimination week (like an "Idol Gives Back," but with no double elimination the following week), the finale will be May 17, so expect a surprise of some sort - for example, having 13 finalists and no double elimination, or a new rule where there will be two saves, and no double elimination following the first one. (If they do go with "two saves," they should add, "The same singer can't be saved twice.")


They mentioned there will be 13 finalists - the top 5 men and top 5 women in the votes, plus one wild card from each judge. This puts the finale on the week before Memorial Day.


Spoiler



Now watch one of the wild cards be David Leathers Jr. They never said that the three wild card finalists have to be from the final 25.



Then again...


Spoiler



There is another somewhat valid reason for keeping Leathers out for a year; he's 17. IIRC, the record label has had problems in the past having to deal with parents of 16 and 17-year-olds. Next year, Leathers is 18 - problems averted.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

snowjay said:


> Phil Phillips made it! Looking forward to seeing & hearing some more DMB'esque music.


So I've dropped Idol last season. I just couldn't deal with all the multiple hour shows that just dragged on an on. two 90 minute episodes and then an hour results show.. blech... ugh.

That being said, I'm all bummed out because of what you mentioned... being a huge DMB fan. Keep the thread updated with that guy's progress!

Did he actually cover a DMB tune (yet) ? what did he sing?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

ducker said:


> So I've dropped Idol last season. I just couldn't deal with all the multiple hour shows that just dragged on an on. two 90 minute episodes and then an hour results show.. blech... ugh.
> 
> That being said, I'm all bummed out because of what you mentioned... being a huge DMB fan. Keep the thread updated with that guy's progress!
> 
> Did he actually cover a DMB tune (yet) ? what did he sing?


He sang his own, totally unique version of Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight. He has not covered DMB and if he's smart he won't. Ever. He's pretty much an EXACT replication of Dave as it is. He doesn't need to be compared on stage in this competition. (and I say that as a girl with a license plate of "OCD 4 DMB" hee) He wants to present himself as unique as possible and even though the judges didn't give him that much love for how much he changed the song, it was IMO brilliant. See for yourself.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Honestly I wasn't impressed with very many of the performances last night. We are losing 7 of them this week anyhow so as long as Phillip makes it, I'm good. I'd really like the top 6 men to be:
Phillip
Heejun
Colton
Creighton
Eben (even though he was HORRID last night, I know he has it in him, he was just completely off key the entire song so that could be a ear mic issue, tv issue or band issue too as he's been so awesome up to this)
Joshua or Jermaine


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I still can't stand Heejun. What's up with the glassless glasses...... and the stupid looks he gives... he just annoys me so much! 

What happened to Eben last night? He is normally spot on and he was off the WHOLE song.... I saw J-lo cringe.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I am bored with them. I think the frizzy-haired Lenny Kravitz looking kid will win because he's dreamy and sh*t.


And wow, way to ruin a Phil Collins classic. Whatshisfaceguitarguy made it sound bland and forgettable.



This show sucks, but I keep watching and complaining because... *shrug*


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I was looking for the lenses in Heejun's glasses and I'm pretty sure they WERE there. They were just non-reflective and very clean!

I'm thinking Phillip, Colton and Jermaine for sure. Eban was awful and should go home and play with his Legos. The guy with the hair will probably make it for "little girl" cuteness.

The first guy - with the Sheila E drums - WTF was he thinking????

Incidentally, I called Jermaine as the one coming back after seeing how disappointed the judges were when they told him he didn't make it. I had already said that if it was the cowboy, I was stopping watching right then and there!

Oh, and I wasn't impressed with Phillip singing the harms on In The Air Tonight, but his performance was ok.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

The guys were for the most part very strong. Hard to guess who will go home and who will stay based on voting. 

Eben and Heejun were probably the weakest of the night. Also, I understand why people like Phillip but I think his range is very limited. I see myself getting tired of it very quickly.

I do think the big guy that they brought back is definitely gone. 

Also, add me to the minority of folks who kinda likes Reed Grimm. He is goofy as all get out but I like his jazzier take on songs. He and Phillip are probably the two most unique performers this year.

I also rather liked the guy who did True Colors.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I skimmed through it but wasn't greatly impressed with any of them. DMB guy was decent, I liked it, but I'm a DM fan so maybe that skewed my judegement.

Heejun can't sing, sorry. 

Frizzy hair guy sounded like a girl, a bad girl.

Eben (young kid) was pretty bad but I think it was just an off night.

The big black guy they brought back was OK, not great but good.

I ff'ed through skunk boy. 

And I can't remember anyone else that stands out, good or bad.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

2004raptor said:


> Frizzy hair guy sounded like a girl, a bad girl.


I forgot to mention that I also did not like Deandre. Way, WAY, *WAY* too much falsetto during his performance.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Maui said:


> I forgot to mention that I also did not like Deandre. Way, WAY, *WAY* too much falsetto during his performance.


And it sounded very thin on that big stage. Other than his big note, which sounded okay, he was just not good for me.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> He has not covered DMB and if he's smart he won't. Ever.


If he does make it to the final it would be cool to see him on stage with Dave though.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

snowjay said:


> If he does make it to the final it would be cool to see him on stage with Dave though.


best.idea.ever.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

snowjay said:


> If he does make it to the final it would be cool to see him on stage with Dave though.





2004raptor said:


> best.idea.ever.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> And it sounded very thin on that big stage. Other than his big note, which sounded okay, he was just not good for me* dawg*.


FYP. 

All in all, I found nearly all of them except him decent and not great. Jermaine was marginally the best (I was certain he'd be the 13th), and really it's a dice toss who goes home. I hope the girls do much better, and I think they will. There's more talent there.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> :up::up::up:


I'd picture something like Phillips starting Ants or WWYS and then Dave coming out after the first verse and then jam the rest of the song out together.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

snowjay said:


> If he does make it to the final it would be cool to see him on stage with Dave though.


Its not a DMB show if the audience isn't 18-22 and stoned


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Reed seems sort of weird and stuck on himself.

I like Colton, Phil and the guy with the baby.

Not a fan of the really young guy. I liked the guy with springy long hair before, but hated his performance from this week.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Honestly I wasn't impressed with very many of the performances last night. We are losing 7 of them this week anyhow


It's not top 6 guys and top 6 girls any more - now it's top 5 guys, top 5 girls, and three (at least - this is Idol we're talking about) wild cards, so there could be as many as 8 (or even 9, if they want to extend the season to the Tuesday and Wednesday after Memorial Day like they usually do) of the guys in the final group.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Hated DeAndre. He made my ears hurt. 

Reed was a little weird (even for Reed) tonight but my son and I are still cheering for him. 

I also like Adam and Colton.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I barely remember any of the performances last night, I was having issues staying awake. 

The one thing I noticed, the more we (my wife and I) thought someone sucked the more the judges seemed to like them.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I barely remember any of the performances last night, I was having issues staying awake.
> 
> The one thing I noticed, the more we (my wife and I) thought someone sucked the more the judges seemed to like them.


Yeah, a couple of their standing ovations baffled me.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Jesda said:


> Its not a DMB show if the audience isn't 18-22 and stoned


And that statement proves to me you've never actually attended one.



That Don Guy said:


> It's not top 6 guys and top 6 girls any more - now it's top 5 guys, top 5 girls, and three (at least - this is Idol we're talking about) wild cards, so there could be as many as 8 (or even 9, if they want to extend the season to the Tuesday and Wednesday after Memorial Day like they usually do) of the guys in the final group.


Well that's true. I guess I assume 1 wild card will be a guy, at least....depending on how well the girls do.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I barely remember any of the performances last night, I was having issues staying awake.
> 
> *The one thing I noticed, the more we (my wife and I) thought someone sucked the more the judges seemed to like them.*


Phew! I thought it was just me!!!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Last night's show, for me was the BOMB!

As in Bored off My Butt!!! I don't know if I'm just fried on _Idol_ or what, but none of them really did anything for me.

I was wondering about Heejun's glasses, too, but when he tipped his head back, you could see the edge of the lense at the top of the frame. Must have been REALLY clean!

Reed Grimm is closest to 'hometown' for me (Ellsworth WI is just across the border), but he gets worse and worse for me. Last night I didn't really care for at all.

And all of the bending down to touch/shake hands with the pit is already old for me and just bugs me.

I hope tonight is better.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm surprised at how much I enjoyed Hallie Day.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Wow, The judges and I mostly agreed on the women. I was thinking that the standouts for me tonight (my top 5) were

Jen Hirsch -She was the first one that jumped out at me during Hollywood week. 
Skylar Laine - Loved that she chose a song by Faces and left it all on the Stage
Holly Cavanaugh -Had moments in her song that were just great!
Shannon McCrane - Strong performance and I remember watching her dad pitch.
Jessica Sanchez - Started really weak tonight but then kicked it into gear. 

The judges and I do not agree on the men since the all mentioned Deandre and I did not like him last night. 

There will be some talented singers going home tomorrow. Some of the really good women did not bring their A game tonight when they really needed it.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> And that statement proves to me you've never actually attended one.


:down: 

I attended a show at the St Louis Riverport Amphitheatre in 2005 (2004?). We sat in the grass. Mostly college-age (my age) stoners in attendance.

The venue was otherwise outstanding, the audio quality was perfect, and the musicians had more talent in their nails than most have in their entire bodies.

I wish they had focused more on putting on a 'show' or 'production' rather than just jamming out on stage. And they didn't play "Ants Marching"! :down:

*SO YEAH, I'VE BEEN TO A SHOW, BRO.*


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm not sure what's going on but I usually love my Idol. I just haven't gotten into it yet this year as much as previous years. Maybe it will get better when they get down to the top 13. From watching portions of the guys and girls performances, the girls seem to be far better overall IMO.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Jesda said:


> :down:
> 
> I attended a show at the St Louis Riverport Amphitheatre in 2005 (2004?). We sat in the grass. Mostly college-age (my age) stoners in attendance.
> 
> ...


First of all, Bro? Really? 
Second, one single show does not an expert of the crowd make you. Also sitting in the lawn is probably more indicative to random dbags that aren't really there for anything other than to get stoned. 
And they are a jam band live, that's what they do and that's why most people go. 
As for you not hearing Ants. Try 42 shows and only getting my favorite song ONCE! But yeah, a show with no Ants closer is a bummer.

Now back to Idol chat!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

There are at the moment 4 girls at least who are better than any of the guys, Jen, Holly, Shannon and Jessica. I liked the last girl too, and one other. CRS, I'll have to watch tonight to see who I thought.

Mrs. S. and I are going to start a new drinking game. You have a shot every time you hear the word "Adele".


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> First of all, Bro? Really?


I'm being intentionally over the top and teasing, bro.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought the guys were way better than the girls but there still is only a marginal number of both that are worthy of going through.

But this is Idol so I am sure the most talented will go tonight and the least talented albeit most popular will stay.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I barely remember any of the performances last night, I was having issues staying awake.
> 
> The one thing I noticed, the more we (my wife and I) thought someone sucked the more the judges seemed to like them.


this show so misses simon....

it's a big lovefest with the judges.. .they do NOT want to say anything negative... it's paula without the craziness....


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> this show so misses simon....
> 
> it's a big lovefest with the judges.. .they do NOT want to say anything negative... it's paula without the craziness....


Indeed. It needs a villain.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

That one girl was awful last night and the judges sugar coated it big time.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> That one girl was awful last night and the judges sugar coated it big time.


Brielle's massacre of Otis Redding? Go away already and take your mother with you!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Baylie was a gazillion times worse than Brielle.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

It was interesting to note that the judges admitted that they were way too easy on the guys the first night.

I'll start watching the eliminations tonight on *at least * a 1 hour delay. I am not sure how they can milk it for 2 hours.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> Baylie was a gazillion times worse than Brielle.


Maybe not a gazillion, but I like her (boobs ) and don't like Brielle's (voice or mom ).


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Was Bailey actually singing? I must have tuned that part out.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Maui said:


> It was interesting to note that the judges admitted that they were way too easy on the guys the first night.
> 
> I'll start watching the eliminations tonight on *at least * a 1 hour delay. I am not sure how they can milk it for 2 hours.


Well they are announcing America's top 10. Then the judges will be picking their wildcards. So yeah, easily able to milk 2 hours out of that.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well they are announcing America's top 10. Then the judges will be picking their wildcards. So yeah, easily able to milk 2 hours out of that.


Well, true. It is American Idol. They could milk the introduction of the Judges for 2 hours if they tried.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Hell Ryan saying "This. Is. American. Idol." could last 2 hours.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Well Phil made it! Woo!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So glad they put me out of my misery fast and gave Phillip the first spot. And I cannot help it. I love Heejun.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> Brielle's massacre of Otis Redding? Go away already and take your mother with you!


Not sure, it was the sexy blonde with the shortish skirt. She got the boot tonight. Haley I thinks her name. She's the one they said was pitchy.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Erika and Elise and Jessica are far and away the best singers this year. Everyone else will be happy to finish in 4th place. Hollie is close, might as well giver her 4th place. Sorry boys, you suck this year.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Skylar made it. She is the only one I am interested in.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Happy with the audience vote on 4 of the girls. It was 4 of the 5 I picked. 
Extremely disappointed that Jen Hirsch did not make it.

I am happy they voted Jeremy back in but somebody is going to have to explain the appeal of Deandre to me. If he keeps up with that constant falsetto I think he will go home early. At this stage I think Jeremy and Phillip will be the only ones I root for and I still believe I will get tired of Phillip.

There is NO WAY the guy they brought back (The Gentle Giant) needed to be voted through.

I could almost stop watching but I will continue on just for the girls. I am going to be rooting for the exact opposite of TomK above and be rooting for Shannon, Holly and Skylar.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm so disappointed that Reed, Adam, and Jen Hirsch didn't make it through. 

I hate Jermaine's singing. And DeAndre...ugh. 

Out of who's left, I like Phil, Heejun, and Skylar. Sigh.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I see there is a huge gap in who we like.  I cannot say I like any of the guys this year, none of their voices sound good to me at all. And I cannot cannot cannot see the appeal that Skylar has, I know I'd never buy anything she ever made.

edit: I liked Adam, sorry to see he didn't make it.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TomK said:


> I see there is a huge gap in who we like.  I cannot say I like any of the guys this year, none of their voices sound good to me at all. And I cannot cannot cannot see the appeal that Skylar has, I know I'd never buy anything she ever made.
> 
> edit: I liked Adam, sorry to see he didn't make it.


I think Jessica, Erika and Elise are all very good I just find myself rooting for the other three, although I do like Jessica quite a bit also. She was in my top 5.

Honestly, I would never buy anything by any of these folks but I can still root for them.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Maui said:


> Extremely disappointed that Jen Hirsch did not make it.
> 
> I am happy they voted Jeremy back in but somebody is going to have to explain the appeal of Deandre to me. If he keeps up with that constant falsetto I think he will go home early.


I came away from the results show being quite dissapointed that Jen didn't make it and Deandre did. Aside from that, I'm OK with the results. I, too, at this point do not really care for any of the guys, except for maybe Heejun, who isn't the best singer but I can't help but like the kid!


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I can't believe DeAndre and Jermaine made it in the top 13. Well I can believe Jermaine made it because he was America's sentimental sweetheart. What I really can't believe is that Steven Tyler picked DeAndre over Reed. If I was to pick a guy to be my favorite, I guess it would be skunk boy with Phillip a close second. For the girls I like Skylar but I'd rather not see another country singer winning Idol so I guess I'll be pulling for Erika.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Didn't care about the wild cards. All my picks were already in. I am, however, sad that Eben wasn't given another chance. Yes, his performance was horrid on Tues but every other time we've seen him he's been amazing. Oh well.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I was surprisingly pleased with the top 13.

There are a couple of clunkers based on popularity - but the top 10 in particular were almost spot on. 

HeeJun doesn't need to be there based on vocal ability.

My only slight disappointment was that Creighton was not in the top 13 - let alone given the opportunity to sing again.


----------



## cl8855 (Jan 2, 2009)

creighton/adam/jen over deandre/jermaine for me other than that, I am ok with the top.

I love me some heejun!

Reed was talented, but quite literally a spaz (spastic dancer/face puller) that i hated him despite his obvious talent


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I have no problem at all with DeAndre making it. His falsetto is phenomenal. I get it that most people don't like a lot of falsetto, but I don't mind it. He needs to work on his song choice and stage presence, but I think he's got a very strong voice.

So, so glad that Reed didn't make it, though. I think he's massively talented, but he is just so freaking creepy that I can't stand watching him.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

cl8855 said:


> creighton/adam/jen over deandre/jermaine for me other than that, I am ok with the top.


I can agree with that Statement, especially as it concerns Creighton and Jen. I liked them more than Adam but I would still take Adam over Deandre or Jermaine.



cl8855 said:


> I love me some heejun!


Having watched this season from the very beginning Heejun has already gone from "I like this guy" to "I'm tired of this guy".

And I know everyone loves Phillip but I still find myself wondering if he can adapt to the different songs styles he will be forced to sing in the future episodes. He is really, really good at what he does but I question his range. But that being said, this is almost the exact same thing I said last year about Scotty and he won the whole thing.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> There are at the moment 4 girls at least who are better than any of the guys, Jen, Holly, Shannon and Jessica. I liked the last girl too, and one other. CRS, I'll have to watch tonight to see who I thought.


The other girl was Erica. :up: A pity Jen didn't get through, but all in all, I am satisfied with the 13, with the exception of Deandre. I get what David said about his falsetto, but he way overuses it. Unless he throttles it back big time, he's going home. I was shocked that he didn't get in the top 5 based on the teen-girl-1,000-texts-per-minute crowd. That does not bode well for him.

I was so unshocked JLo wild-carded Jeremy. That was telegraphed a mile away.

I actually liked Jimmy Iovine this week.

Are they doing the Judges Save this year?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

stevieleej said:


> My wife & I were about to start an "Adele" drinking game Wednesday night - and we don't drink. It just seems as though it would have been appropriate.


I actually tweeted to Nigel to please ban all further Adele songs. I'm soooo over it and the season has just begun. Ugh.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Luckily I don't listen to Adele so other than one or two of her bigger songs I did not recognize how many were actually sung. I figured it was quite a few though when Jimmy mentioned it after one of the clips.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

the thing is, Adele doesn't/doesn't have to do all the vocal gymnastics in order to 'sing good' that seems to be requisite on AI and other talent contests. This is why all the AI versions will pale in comparison.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Maui said:


> It was interesting to note that the judges admitted that they were way too easy on the guys the first night.


i looked at it as:

they are such non opinionated sheep... one says it's good, they all say it's good. one says it's wrong song choice, they all say it... jimmy iovine says they sucked, they say, oh yeah, he's right, they weren't that good.....

that's been randy's MO from day 1... but it was just him.. now they all feed off each other.

have an opinion... jeez...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Jessica is going to take the whole thing - definitely head and shoulders above everyone else.

I also liked Joshua and Erika.

I think Heejun is adorable, and he's the NYC boy so I gotta throw some love there.

I don't understand Phillip at all - I hated his performance.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

nyny523 said:


> I think Jessica is going to take the whole thing - definitely head and shoulders above everyone else.
> 
> I also liked Joshua and Erika.
> 
> ...


You had me up to the Phillip thing.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I think Jessica is going to take the whole thing - definitely head and shoulders above everyone else.
> 
> I also liked Joshua and Erika.
> 
> ...


You had me up to the Heejun thing.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I think Jessica may be a front runner until she blows her voice out 

All in all I think it is a strong season- there are a couple of 'what the what?' contestants that I simply do not get (Jermaine and Jeremy) and a few whose styles are not to my taste, but not much fodder beyond that.

I think Heejun will run his course quickly- I enjoy him a good deal but know he isn't the strongest singer.

So I guess I'm the only one getting this?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Jeremy is excellent. I rank him above Heejun, Deandre, Jermaine, and Colton. I think he also has a more versatile voice than Phillip but that is a hard comparison to make because they are so different. Now the others may have more personality and stage presence but I would argue that they have better voices.

All I have to do is watch this clip again to be convinced. Notice the tasteful use of Falsetto, something Deandre has not learned.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree about Jeremy but this is Idol and if he's not crush worthy or doesn't have some sappy back story then he's not getting the votes no mater how good he is. Sad but true.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> I think Jessica is going to take the whole thing - definitely head and shoulders above everyone else.


Jessica has made such an impact on me that I had to go look up which one was Jessica.

The point being that maybe you are right but as of this moment she is completely forgettable. Another decent diva-esque singer who may or may not jump to the front of the pack now that the playing field has been whittled down.

Which didn't change the fact I had to go look up which one she is.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Jessica has made such an impact on me that I had to go look up which one was Jessica.
> 
> The point being that maybe you are right but as of this moment she is completely forgettable. Another decent diva-esque singer who may or may not jump to the front of the pack now that the playing field has been whittled down.
> 
> Which didn't change the fact I had to go look up which one she is.


And she was the only girl who's name I remembered...


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Very sad that Jenn didn't make it into the top 10/13.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I was surprised Hallie Day didn't make the cut. i thought her performance was top 3. Glad Erika made the wildcard.


----------

